# What's your fav P99 version



## Shipwreck

I know I started it at the Walther Forun already, but the poll here allows more options.


What's your fav P99 version?

Did the majority of them....

Do ya think I gave ya enough choices?


----------



## 10mm Sonny

Shipwreck said:


> Do ya think I gave ya enough choices?


What? No place to vote for Pat Buchanan?

P-99 9mm "Old Style" :smt023 regular and bi-tone slides


----------



## jenglish

P99 9mm AS in the old design, got my vote. The AS before it was stamped AS, back in the day when it was just called the P99.

Ship - You made that a hard vote for me I have to give you that. You had the Bond, the QPQ . . . forgot the Titianum Coated and the 007 Edition in 40SW . . . that wasn't on purpose was it . . . :mrgreen: 

:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

jenglish said:


> P99 9mm AS in the old design, got my vote. The AS before it was stamped AS, back in the day when it was just called the P99.
> 
> Ship - You made that a hard vote for me I have to give you that. You had the Bond, the QPQ . . . forgot the Titianum Coated and the 007 Edition in 40SW . . . that wasn't on purpose was it . . . :mrgreen:
> 
> :smt023


Well, at first, I didn't want to include colors and stuff - and I kinda viewed the titanium finish the same as I would the OD green frame or tan frame. But, I thru in the QPQ just for the hell of it


----------



## The Hound

I voted SW99 .40 cal. My favorite and my carry and nightstand gun. Check back in a year or so, and my Walther P99 A/S 9mm may be my fav!


----------



## LegionnaireZ

well had to pick the only one i have... old style A/S 9mm!


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, prev, I liked the 2004 frames. But, when I got an 05 frame last year, it really started to grow on me. In photos, the shorter mag release looks better. BUt in person, it really looks almost the same. And, I've gotten so used to the longer mag release now. Its even easier to work. Less motion of the hand required.

So, I am the lone vote for the 9mm 2005 A/S


----------



## rogue007

Can some post a pic of the 2004 and 2005 frames............I dont know which one I have...


----------



## Shipwreck

rogue007 said:


> Can some post a pic of the 2004 and 2005 frames............I dont know which one I have...


This is the old frame - 2003 and prior:










------

This is the 2004 Frame. New rail and trigger guard and some minor slide changes...










-------

This is the 2005 Frame (still what is available now). Almost like the 2004 frame, but a minor change to the trigger guard and now the longer mag release....










I like the 2004 and 2005 frames styles the best. Visually in photos, the 2004 looks better with the shorter mag release. But now that I have the 2005, I like the longer release better. It is more convienient. And, in person, the longer release looks better than it does in photos.


----------



## uncut

P99/AS fullsize 9mm.... hands down
the only other one that would come close is the P99/QPQ old style 9mm


----------



## denfoote

Mine's also an original from back before the day when S&W was importing them!!
Mine was brought in by Interarms!!


----------



## jenglish

denfoote said:


> Mine's also an original from back before the day when S&W was importing them!!
> Mine was brought in by Interarms!!


Glad to see your political views of S&W have nothing to due with how you feel about the newer P99's.


----------



## mw1311

Shipwreck said:


> This is the old frame - 2003 and prior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> This is the 2004 Frame. New rail and trigger guard and some minor slide changes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> This is the 2005 Frame (still what is available now). Almost like the 2004 frame, but a minor change to the trigger guard and now the longer mag release....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 2004 and 2005 frames styles the best. Visually in photos, the 2004 looks better with the shorter mag release. But now that I have the 2005, I like the longer release better. It is more convienient. And, in person, the longer release looks better than it does in photos.


Hey, does new new style P99 fit in the old style holster? Seems like i'm having some trouble finding a carry holstr for the new style. I prefer iwb carry ...something like the Milt Sparks VM-2....


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, holsters fit the new or old. The change wasn't enough to affect holsters.


----------



## Gareth

I, actually, like the new frame and the old style slide.


----------



## denfoote

jenglish said:


> Glad to see your political views of S&W have nothing to due with how you feel about the newer P99's.


Oh, I still think the SW99 is the bastard son of Adolf Hitler and a chimpanzee!!!


----------



## Charlie

Shipwreck,
Are there any plans known about to make a P99 (or similar) in a .357 Sig or a .45ACP? Just wondering.


----------



## Shipwreck

Charlie said:


> Shipwreck,
> Are there any plans known about to make a P99 (or similar) in a .357 Sig or a .45ACP? Just wondering.


NO, I do not see this happening. Walther is a Euro company, and 45 is, as a whole, an American fav. They let S&W make the 45 version and made the frame for it. But, I have heard that there are no plans for a 45 version.

And, I have heard zero about 357 sig.

Granted, there are Euro companies, like Sig, that DO make weapons in these calibers. Unfortunately, Walther does a crappy job of advertising here in the US. And, I do not think we are a priority market.


----------



## SigZagger

My reliable 2002 model:


----------



## spacedoggy

If you have a P99 that is DAO, How does that make it a semi-automatic? Carl Is now push in Germany the P99 DAO, P99 QA and P99 AS which must be the semi auto.
Now on your list you have the SW. Sorry but I don't look at anything that has a SW infront of it to be a Walther nor a true gun. S&W has gone down hill and should close their doors and sell of what they have to companies who take care of their customers. You knew that was coming. Now Carl is pushing the new PPS as the new pocket pistol. It's ugly so you will want to hide it in your pocket. Knowing me two months from now I'll think it's the best looking thing on earth next to BBQ. Do you know if Walther will make a 45 in Germany? If I'm to get another Walther it will have to be imported from Germany so the crooks at S&W won't take you for a ride of your life.

I have my two Walthers and have ordered the mag extension for 10 dallors each for my compact from Germany. Why wait for S&W and they will make you pay through the nose. Heating oil just went up.


----------



## bhpfan

I have a P99C, which is new style frame circa 2004-2005, but I like the old style frame with the ski-hump trigger guard better.


----------



## Shipwreck

spacedoggy said:


> If you have a P99 that is DAO, How does that make it a semi-automatic?


I really don't even know how to begin answering this question because it makes no sense.

Of course it is semi auto.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

Shipwreck said:


> I really don't even know how to begin answering this question because it makes no sense.
> 
> Of course it is semi auto.


Lol. http://lundestudio.com/WaltherP99FAQ/

According to this guy's answers, you can get barrels for a .357 SIG in the .40. Why you would want to do this is beyond me. The .40 packs more of a punch than a .357 SIG. They also hint at a .45 ACP P99 model, but I would guess that would be S&W influence on Walther's market. I don't personally have anything against S&W, but the way I see, Germans are ten times the engineers of Americans. They put out better cars, better women, and I would guess better guns.


----------



## hideit

YOU GUESS better guns?
maybe this should be a whole new thread for discussion.
it seems that they have more manufacturers that are really good - 
compared to the usa
for the USA there is colt, S&W and Ruger for top spots but 
Europe has Glock, Walther, Beretta, Browning, and luger in the past.

Maybe europe's success is because they usually are perfecting the 9mm. seems that they stick to only one caliber, well most of the time (it seems)


----------



## priler

i voted for the latest and greatest because the longer mag release is slick as snot.NOW you can truely use your trigger finger to dump mags and now i actually prefer this system over any other.it's a shame that i have to go back to push buttons on other pistols.i wish my p7m8 also had this as on that one i have to use my thumb.


also,the latest still has all the great features of the previous and those were good......and one more thing,i believe the latest comes with a trigger parts polish job from the factory.....unless my eyes and finger are fooling me.i now understand why some with the 1st. gen. complained about a creepy trigger.....please,anyone,correct me if i'm wrong.


oh,i almost forgot.......AS,9mm...full.


----------



## Shipwreck

priler said:


> i voted for the latest and greatest because the longer mag release is slick as snot.NOW you can truely use your trigger finger to dump mags and now i actually prefer this system over any other.it's a shame that i have to go back to push buttons on other pistols.i wish my p7m8 also had this as on that one i have to use my thumb.


That was my reason for voting the same way


----------



## Neverwinter

Is the P990 fullsize the 2004/2005 version of the P99 DAO fullsize?


----------



## Hal8000

The original is my favorite!


----------



## nolexforever

cant have a favorite since i only have one.

i do like the bigger mag release.


----------



## Slammed

I've had mine since '96 and it was the first gun I bought myself.Still have and will till I die!!


----------



## nailer

It seems no one likes the QA version. Can someone tell me why?


----------



## nolexforever

nailer said:


> It seems no one likes the QA version. Can someone tell me why?


my guesstimate is the learning curve and feel of the QA trigger. at 8lbs, it is quite a bit heavy and when u add the semi-cocked setup it feels funky to some people. i am gettin used to it though i would prefer a lighter pull, maybe around 6lbs.


----------



## rx7dryver

IMO the anti stress system is the best system available other than the initial "anti stress" action. I hate the initial pretravel. Other than that the ant stress is the way to go.


----------

